# Siclimat Alternative gesucht



## mariob (1 August 2012)

Hallo,
wie der Name schon sagt, ich suche eine Alternative zu einem Siclimat System. Es gibt da ja vieles, nun ein paar Hürden für die Anforderungen:
Das System sollte möglichst aus einem Guß bestehen, d.h. wie bei Siclimat Programmierung / Visualisierung mit einem System, möglichst auch für den normalen Elektriker beherrschbar. Also möglichst fertige Bausteine mit Mausschubserprogrammierung.
Controller S7 alternativ Vipa oder Beckhoff
Alles übrige lasse ich mal offen ich denke der erste Punkt ist leider ein Killerargument für viele Systeme.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Blockmove (1 August 2012)

mariob schrieb:


> möglichst auch für den normalen Elektriker beherrschbar.



Also wenn eure Elektriker mit Siclimat zurechkommen, dann dürfte der Umstieg auf ein anderes System nicht so schlim sein. 
Eigentlich schade, dass Siemens Siclimat so verkommen hat lassen. Das System hat im Kern ganz gute Ansätze.

Wir stellen Step by Step auf dezentrale Lösungen (S7, Wago, ...) um. Darüber sind 2 S7-400 zum koordineren und WinCC als Visu.

Xenon / Copadata sind auch ganz aktiv auf diesem Sektor.

Gruß
Dieter

PS: Stimmt es eigentlich dass BMW wieder weg von Xenon geht?


----------



## mariob (2 August 2012)

Hallo,
danke für die Antwort, ja was soll ich sagen, ich habe da dummerweise auch noch so meine Erfahrungen mit den sogenannten "Systemspezialisten", die einem für richtig Geld ohne Backup innerhalb mehrerer Stunden die Büchse komplett in Schutt und Asche legen.
Leider hatte ich hier keine Handhabe, der hätte von mir keine Bestätigung gekriegt. Kein Backup und dann ins Schwitzen kommen wenn nix mehr geht, ohne sich eine Waffel zu machen, das das System auch manchmal gebraucht wird.
Tja, wie schon gesagt der Ansatz ist nicht schlecht, aber es gibt zuviele Kritikpunkte, die das ganze zu einem No Go werden lassen.
Und da suche ich halt einen Ersatz.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Blockmove (4 August 2012)

Bei uns werden immer mehr Systeme auf virtuelle Server unter VMware ESX umgestellt.
Vor irgendwelchen Änderungen / Spezialistenbesuchen kannst du dir das System klonen oder einen Snapshot erstellen.
Aktuell sind wir dabei ein WinCC7.0 darauf auf zu ziehen. Bei der Installation hat sich die Snapshot-Funktion schon als nützlich erwiesen ;-)

Soweit ich es beurteilen kann, findet bei Gebäudeleittechnik bzw. ZLT auch ein gewisser Wandel von eventgetriggerten System wie Siclimat hin zu zyklischer Bearbeitung mit einer SPS statt.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mariob (6 August 2012)

Jo,
danke Blockmove, ich würde selbst so ähnlich wie Ihr verfahren, das Problem sind kleinere Änderungen die in Siclimat mit sagen wir mal, wenig Hintergrundwissen von den Leuten selbst gelöst werden können.
Dieser Zustand sollte erhalten bleiben. Keiner sowas im Einsatz?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Blockmove (6 August 2012)

mariob schrieb:


> ich würde selbst so ähnlich wie Ihr verfahren, das Problem sind kleinere Änderungen die in Siclimat mit sagen wir mal, wenig Hintergrundwissen von den Leuten selbst gelöst werden können.
> Dieser Zustand sollte erhalten bleiben. Keiner sowas im Einsatz?



Was sprichtr gegen S7 und WinCC?

Bei uns beginnt die Umstellung von den EAs rückwärts hin zum Siclimat.
Es gab bis vor kurzem noch reine Siclimat- oder S5-Stationen. Diese wurden gegen S7- oder Wago-Stationen ausgetauscht.
Im ersten Step wurde dabei einfach die EA-Ebene an Siclimat weitergereicht, so dass die Siclimat-Scripte weiterlaufen konnten.
Dann wurde die Funktionalität der Scripte auf S7- bzw. Codesys umgesetzt und auf die Stationen verlagert.

S7-KnowHow ist genügend vorhanden und im Notfall ist eine Bedienung vor Ort möglich.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mariob (6 August 2012)

Danke,
ich habe das eventuell auch so im Hinterkopf, genial ist natürlich wenn man dann noch Wago mit im Boot hat. Ja, aber...... Man müßte halt mal drüber sprechen. Ich suche auch ein wenig Argumentationshilfen.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Blockmove (7 August 2012)

mariob schrieb:


> Danke,
> ich habe das eventuell auch so im Hinterkopf, genial ist natürlich wenn man dann noch Wago mit im Boot hat. Ja, aber...... Man müßte halt mal drüber sprechen. Ich suche auch ein wenig Argumentationshilfen.
> 
> Gruß
> Mario



Argumentationshilfe für Wago:
Im Bereich Beleuchtungssteuerung gibt es von Siemens für S7 nichts (preislich) vergleichbares wie das Wago-System 750.
Du bekommst für nahezu alle im Bereich Beleuchtung / HLK verbreiteten Bussysteme passende Module. Bei Siemens brauchst du meist irgendwelche Gateways.

Schönes Beispiel:
Die Beleuchtungssteuerung eines kompletten Großraumbüros haben die Kollegen mit einer 750-841 + Enocean-Klemme + Dali-Klemme umgesetzt.
Einfacher geht es fast nicht mehr.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mariob (17 August 2012)

Hallo,
 ich schiebe das ganze nochmal nach oben, nach meinen Erkenntnissen ist Siclimat mit seinem Konzept recht allein auf weiter Flur, eine Alternative zu den oben angesprochenen wäre Desigo. Von der Technik her wäre die Reihenfolge für mich die oben angesprochene völlig offene Scada Lösung, wie diese auch immer kombiniert wird, Desigo und dann erst Siclimat. 
Hat jemand noch andere Vorschläge oder ein funktionierendes Scada Konzept?

Gruß Mario


----------



## Blockmove (17 August 2012)

Ich würde die Entscheidung davon abhängig machen, wo die Einsatzschwerpunkte eures bisherigen Siclimat liegen.
Desigio ist ein System für Gebäude, also überwiegend Licht und HLK. Dazu noch Anbindung an Brandschutz, Netz und Telefonie. 
Bei uns hängen / hingen am Siclimat auch Druckluftversorgung, Fertigungsanlagen, Prozesskühlanlagen, usw.
Für diesen Zweck ist unserer Meinung nach WinCC / S7 die bessere Lösung.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mariob (17 August 2012)

Hallo,
ja Dieter lass Dich mal im Chat blicken, ich denke schon wie Du. Desigo bietet eben ein wenig davon was Siclimat bietet, etwas anders aber meiner Meinung nach angepasster an unsere Bedürfnisse. Ob es das wird hängt nicht nur von den Anforderungen ab. Leider.
Meine Favoritenliste steht soweit und da brauche ich eben noch ein wenig Feedback, Verkäufer wollen verkaufen und das beworbene Produkt ist dann sowieso das was wir von Anfang an gebraucht hätten.
Auf solche objektiven Meinungen sollte eine Entscheidung nicht beruhen, mehr auf Polemik. Dann wirds auch was. Sieht man in Berlin.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## SPS_Spezi (29 Januar 2013)

*Nimm doch PCS 7*

Hallo, wenn du eine gut eAlternative zu Siclimat suchtst, nimm doch das Leitsystem PCS 7.

Es bietet dir fertige Bausteinbibliotheken für HVAC und hat ansonsten fast die gleiche Funktionalität wie Siclimat. Und noch viele weitere Vorteile.


Gruß


----------



## mariob (29 Januar 2013)

Hallo,
und danke für den Hinweis, nein PCS 7 wirds wohl nicht, ich bin aber hoffentlich recht nahe an einer Lösung.

Gruß
Mario


----------

